# soo bender is gonna do a 100ft drop????



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

over on nsmbe they have a pic of bender, then a lil note saying he wants to do a 100ft vertical drop wiht no gap just a straight cliff face. how many people think hes gonna go through with it? and what bike? karpiel, scream, or his custom canfield?

http://www.nsmb.com/gear/dirtdemo05.php

its the 7th picture down


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

100 feet...when is big too big????


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

100 is a nice round number. If the tranny is amazing though it's do-able. It's just pretty high consequences if you nose dive. My vote says:

Yes, he does it but definately doesn't land it. He didn't ever land the Jaw drop did he? I saw on NWD 1 he got hurt and then NWD 2 i think he tried it 3 more times but never landed it although once he looked alright. Has anyone done it since? Any rider looking to make a name for themself just needs to go land that. The problem then is that people would only know you as a big hit guy and they'd just demand more.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dandurston said:


> 100 is a nice round number. If the tranny is amazing though it's do-able. It's just pretty high consequences if you nose dive. My vote says:
> 
> Yes, he does it but definately doesn't land it. He didn't ever land the Jaw drop did he? I saw on NWD 1 he got hurt and then NWD 2 i think he tried it 3 more times but never landed it although once he looked alright. Has anyone done it since? Any rider looking to make a name for themself just needs to go land that. The problem then is that people would only know you as a big hit guy and they'd just demand more.


still too big....the speed at 100 foot is going to be insane....very stupid


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

he'll be doing this on his custom canfield with 100' of travel and training wheels.





on another note... thats not that big, i'd do that drop...
































in an elevator.


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

Okay, time for a little high school physics.

Acceleration due to gravity = 32 ft/s/s

Velocity is 32 * t ft/sec

Distance is 16 * (t^2) ft = 100 ft

if 16t^2 = 100, then t^2 = 100/16. Time to fall 100 ft is therefore 2.5 seconds.

Velocity is 32 * 2.5 = 80 ft/sec = 288,000 ft/hr = 54.54 mph. Probably a little slower due to air resistance, but not that much.

Better be a perfect landing on a damn good tranny.

Kn.


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

Better question is if i will have  KFC  tomorow.....

and yeah that nutll do it


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

K'Endo said:


> Okay, time for a little high school physics.
> 
> Acceleration due to gravity = 32 ft/s/s
> 
> ...


BOB SAGET that was confusing,


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

K'Endo said:


> Okay, time for a little high school physics.
> 
> Acceleration due to gravity = 32 ft/s/s
> 
> ...


*54.4...............REALLY??????*


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

here we go.  Bender will not ride away from a 100 ft. drop. Sounds like another sick BASE jump. I'm stoked to go ride with that fool in a couple days. I want to actually see for myself if he has got some riding skills.


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

K'Endo said:


> Okay, time for a little high school physics.
> 
> Acceleration due to gravity = 32 ft/s/s
> 
> ...


i was kind of hoping that he would reach 135mph(terminal velocity i think) then i would be happy.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> here we go.  Bender will not ride away from a 100 ft. drop. Sounds like another sick BASE jump. I'm stoked to go ride with that fool in a couple days. I want to actually see for myself if he has got some riding skills.


.................

actually he handles a bike pretty good


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

I've heard Bender is a good rider and people just don't respect him because he tries the craziest stuff that no one would land. With that said when I saw Wade Simmons land that huge road gap over the Marzocchi truck and Bender cartwheeled his landings it showed me which rider is good and which one is God. I think bender should land a 50 footer before he goes for 100ft. 

54.45mph is right. I bet he'd hit right about 50mph with the wind resistance....I bet he can't even imagine what that's like. Imagine driving your car at that speed (80km/hr) and then losing most of your speed in about 5 feet.


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

zachdank said:


> here we go.  Bender will not ride away from a 100 ft. drop. Sounds like another sick BASE jump. I'm stoked to go ride with that fool in a couple days. I want to actually see for myself if he has got some riding skills.


OH OH OH get me an autograph than find out where i live than mail it to me and ill send you some,....idk...


----------



## BansheeHucker (Dec 19, 2004)

that is true, 54 miles per hour, that is pretty damn, fast, but i'ts not necessary loosing all your speed in 5 seconds, i mean i've never seen teh drop, but it sounds like it has a very steep tranny, and if it's long enough he could land it very smooth, and gradually slow down. There used to be a vid on banshee's website of some guy hittin a 60 footer or somethin, it was a very steep vertical drop and the tranny was long and very steep, the guy landed like it was nothing. I imagine the drop bender plans on doing is not quite like this, and i doubt he will land it, because 100 feet, and 54 miles per hour just sounds pretty damn ridiculous.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

zachdank said:


> here we go.  Bender will not ride away from a 100 ft. drop. Sounds like another sick BASE jump. I'm stoked to go ride with that fool in a couple days. I want to actually see for myself if he has got some riding skills.


Dude all teh movies show is bender huckin and like crashing and like he has no skills at all all he has is balls with no skills and that guy sucks and i way better than he is and like he sucks bender sucks and cant ride a bike i also heard hes gay


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

TheSherpa said:


> Dude all teh movies show is bender huckin and like crashing and like he has no skills at all all he has is balls with no skills and that guy sucks and i way better than he is and like he sucks bender sucks and cant ride a bike i also heard hes gay


i love you willy.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dandurston said:


> I've heard Bender is a good rider and people just don't respect him because he tries the craziest stuff that no one would land. With that said when I saw Wade Simmons land that huge road gap over the Marzocchi truck and Bender cartwheeled his landings it showed me which rider is good and which one is God. I think bender should land a 50 footer before he goes for 100ft.
> 
> 54.45mph is right. I bet he'd hit right about 50mph with the wind resistance....I bet he can't even imagine what that's like. Imagine driving your car at that speed (80km/hr) and then losing most of your speed in about 5 feet.


BS....ever have a bad day?????? Bender is a great rider too


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

zachdank said:


> here we go.  Bender will not ride away from a 100 ft. drop. Sounds like another sick BASE jump. I'm stoked to go ride with that fool in a couple days. I want to actually see for myself if he has got some riding skills.


I agree....no way he rides out a 100' drop. That's just rediculous. But there's some good segments of him from back in the day in Ride The Lightning. Looks like he's got skills to me.


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

Bender has done a lot for the sport and I totally respect him. I agree that he's way better than me and 99% of the riders out there but I'd still rank him in the same class as riders like Robbie Bourdon and Dangerous Dan. Great riders that have done a ton for the sport but not the cream of the crop like Wade, Kyle Strait and Ryan Leech. (when you drop this many names in one post you're asking for some blazing responses)


----------



## Shuntavi (Jan 22, 2004)

*100' Drop*

Here is the scoop. I went up to visit with Lance Canfield and his event Organizer, Michele, for info on the Freeride Fest in Virgin this weekend and Bender was there. We said our usual greetings and then I visited with Lance and Michele for awhile. When leaving I said goodby to Bender and asked him what he was up to, he told me about doing an Episode for the Discovery Channel where he would do a 100' drop. It would be done very professionally where they would come in and build a transition and make sure everything is totaly set up for the stunt. It would be filmed by the Discovery crew. I asked a little about the transition and he mentioned that maybe it would be built out of wood or something. I'm not sure any more details, I asked "where" and he just smiled, keeping the location a secret. I pressed for more info but he was keeping it quiet.

A little info on Bender. I have known him for years, he used to live in Virgin (about 5 miles from my home) and I have ridden with him many times and I have done a few photo shoots with him for RockGardn. (None of my photos were ever used in any ads that I am aware of) and Bender is a great rider. We have a trail here that Bender made called Flying Monkey. I have watched Bender and my boys ride that trail many times. There are only a small handful of riders that I have seen "clean" this trail. The first year of the RedBull Rampage Bender took a bunch of the pro riders down the monkey and it ate them for lunch. Bender cleaned it, like he always does and showed them all how it is done. I ride a light bike, arouns 33 lbs, and Benders hucker weighs about 60+ lbs, and one day we were riding back, uphill, from a sick rock drop to a rock tranny (called petrified) and he smoked my but. Not only can he ride technical and do drops but the guys in incredible shape.

I guess before I would judge how good of a rider Bender is I would try to ride Flying Monkey and do the King Kong line. If you can clean the Monkey, clean the King Kong line, then you have bragging rights and can talk. I will also buy you the beverage of your choice.

My take on the 100' drop. Well, about a year ago my boys strapped a dummy to an old Gary Fisher Gitchy Gummy and pushed it off of a 150' cliff up by Virgin. (I posted the picture a while back) It was insane. I could never picture anyone doing anything close to that distance. For one, you loose all forward momentum at that distance, it is just a straight drop. Even a steep transition will be a hard transition. It concerns me and I hope he does it carefully and does all the necessary testing and setup. Bender is a good friend and I wish him well and hope he stays healthy. He is a great assett to this sport, especially around here. Bender is probably more resonsible for the RedBull Rampage in this area than anyone. They were his lines and his dream and the Rampage changed this sport. Props go out to Josh for what he has done and what he is trying to do to continue to push the envelope in the freeriding world.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

good info. Way to shed some light on the real deal Mr. Wilson. See ya in a couple days.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

*


Shuntavi said:



Here is the scoop. I went up to visit with Lance Canfield and his event Organizer, Michele, for info on the Freeride Fest in Virgin this weekend and Bender was there. We said our usual greetings and then I visited with Lance and Michele for awhile. When leaving I said goodby to Bender and asked him what he was up to, he told me about doing an Episode for the Discovery Channel where he would do a 100' drop. It would be done very professionally where they would come in and build a transition and make sure everything is totaly set up for the stunt. It would be filmed by the Discovery crew. I asked a little about the transition and he mentioned that maybe it would be built out of wood or something. I'm not sure any more details, I asked "where" and he just smiled, keeping the location a secret. I pressed for more info but he was keeping it quiet.

Click to expand...

*


Shuntavi said:


> a wood transition at 100 feet....that doesn't sound to good.....have to be very wide to say the least. I think this is not to smart since at some point you lose control of handling your bike and just falling.
> 
> *A little info on Bender. I have known him for years, he used to live in Virgin (about 5 miles from my home) and I have ridden with him many times and I have done a few photo shoots with him for RockGardn. (None of my photos were ever used in any ads that I am aware of) and Bender is a great rider. We have a trail here that Bender made called Flying Monkey. I have watched Bender and my boys ride that trail many times. There are only a small handful of riders that I have seen "clean" this trail. The first year of the RedBull Rampage Bender took a bunch of the pro riders down the monkey and it ate them for lunch. Bender cleaned it, like he always does and showed them all how it is done. I ride a light bike, arouns 33 lbs, and Benders hucker weighs about 60+ lbs, and one day we were riding back, uphill, from a sick rock drop to a rock tranny (called petrified) and he smoked my but. Not only can he ride technical and do drops but the guys in incredible shape.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Stinkyboy58 (Sep 23, 2005)

TheSherpa said:


> Dude all teh movies show is bender huckin and like crashing and like he has no skills at all all he has is balls with no skills and that guy sucks and i way better than he is and like he sucks bender sucks and cant ride a bike i also heard hes gay


LOL!!! 100 ft im gonna laugh my ass off when he eats **** and get rushed to the hospital.

DIBS on his bike when he dies.


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

Stinkyboy58 said:


> LOL!!! 100 ft im gonna laugh my ass off when he eats **** and get rushed to the hospital.
> 
> DIBS on his bike when he dies.


 ive watched a guy do a 128 ft cliff on a snowmobile in one of the sledneck videos.... and skiers do bigger than that, its possible


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Landing in soft powder on a transition is a lot different from landing on dirt though. I can drop 30' easy on my snowboard, no way I'm gonna do it on a bike though.

Apples to Oranges.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*suspension = powder*



Tarekith said:


> Landing in soft powder on a transition is a lot different from landing on dirt though. I can drop 30' easy on my snowboard, no way I'm gonna do it on a bike though.
> 
> Apples to Oranges.


It's not that far off, altho your margins are a lot slimmer. Guys have also dropped 100' waterfalls in kayaks, which before it happened most ppl would've said it wasn't possible.
Open your minds, expand your horizons. Buncha doubting Thomases...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dbabuser said:


> It's not that far off, altho your margins are a lot slimmer. Guys have also dropped 100' waterfalls in kayaks, which before it happened most ppl would've said it wasn't possible.
> Open your minds, expand your horizons. Buncha doubting Thomases...


my eyes are open....this is going to be insane


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

k'endo - your formula seems to account for an object dropped straight down off a 100ft platform. does the 54.4MPH change at all considering he'll be going forward at prob. 25MPH when he hits the transition?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

RTM said:


> k'endo - your formula seems to account for an object dropped straight down off a 100ft platform. does the 54.4MPH change at all considering he'll be going forward at prob. 25MPH when he hits the transition?


25MPH is a really good sprint, no way will he be going anywhere near that fast......


----------



## maxrhul (Jun 9, 2004)

RTM said:


> k'endo - your formula seems to account for an object dropped straight down off a 100ft platform. does the 54.4MPH change at all considering he'll be going forward at prob. 25MPH when he hits the transition?


From what I remember from my physics class... the horizontal component doesn't matter much. If you throw a rock horizontally and drop another straight down... they will both hit the ground at the same time (neglecting air resistance).

BTW, I was there with Shuntavi and I talked to Bender as well... he said the show will air sometime in January....fyi


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

RTM said:


> k'endo - your formula seems to account for an object dropped straight down off a 100ft platform. does the 54.4MPH change at all considering he'll be going forward at prob. 25MPH when he hits the transition?


You are correct - the calc is purely the vertical component of speed caused by gravity. I doubt the forward speed will be 25 or anything close to it, though. Anyone doing this kind of drop would want to be going fairly slowly. Think about this: 25 mph = 37 fps. For the 2.5 seconds of air time in a 100 ft drop, the landing would be 92 feet out. A slow approach is key. My main point is that with the vertical speed gained, the landing is going to be HARD!

However, that brings up a whole new point. How will he know where he'll land? If a rider figures he's taking of at, say, 10 mph, the landing zone can be calculated pretty easily. However, once on the bike and pedalling, if he's out by only one mph on takeoff, that will change the point of impact by almost four feet!

That becomes a pretty big factor if they're planning to use a built ramp as a landing zone.

Kn.


----------



## tim_54321 (Dec 14, 2004)

Death is a distinct possibility


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

The horizontal velocity doesn't matter for the above calculation becuase 54mph is the vertical velocity. He will land with the same horizontal velocity he starts the drop with (maybe a little less due to wind resistence), which should be small, probably less then 10 mph.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

just out of curiousity, what's the largest drop landed clean on a bike?


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

dandurston said:


> Bender has done a lot for the sport and I totally respect him. I agree that he's way better than me and 99% of the riders out there but I'd still rank him in the same class as riders like Robbie Bourdon and Dangerous Dan. Great riders that have done a ton for the sport but not the cream of the crop like Wade, Kyle Strait and Ryan Leech. (when you drop this many names in one post you're asking for some blazing responses)


Okay, I hear this kind of claim all the time. Can someone *please* elaborate? What, specifically, has Bender "done for the sport"? Seriously. I mean, guys like Wade S and Ryan L are decent, low-key guys who work behind the scenes as ambassadors to their sport, as well as pushing their limits

Bender, on the other hand, has an air of arrogance about him (it's my opinion, okay?). He has, on at least one occasion, hit up a drop in a place where he was warned by local cops NOT to do it. He crashed and an ambulance was required (ooo, big surprise). His big quote in BIKE mag ... "I see all those guys trying to copy what I do and I think, 'man are they crazy' ". Good one Josh, ol boy.

Kn.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

sriracha said:


> just out of curiousity, what's the largest drop landed clean on a bike?


40-ish?

Carlin Dunne in one of those slopestyle contests...... adidas one I think?

Wade Simmons and the little ufc kid on the simi valley drop?


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

I suppose with the proper tranny, it's *possible.* My real concern would be component failure and the impending head whip. I don't know though, I just see rims imploding with spokes flying everywhere and serious facial impact with the bars. Best of luck to him and hope he can live to tell the tale afterwards.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> 40-ish?
> 
> Carlin Dunne in one of those slopestyle contests...... adidas one I think?
> 
> Wade Simmons and the little ufc kid on the simi valley drop?


That was dunnnnnne


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

it would have to be a bike built completly custom just for that single huck... Still though, after watching him do the jah drop I wonder why he would even want to think aout doing something twice as big...


----------



## Fool's Gold (Sep 4, 2005)

*Ah, that's nothin'*



K'Endo said:


> Okay, I hear this kind of claim all the time. Can someone *please* elaborate? What, specifically, has Bender "done for the sport"? Seriously. I mean, guys like Wade S and Ryan L are decent, low-key guys who work behind the scenes as ambassadors to their sport, as well as pushing their limits
> 
> Kn.


Compared to a whole slew of FS MX guys....


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

Yea for those of you guys trying to compare a bike drop to snowboarding/skiiing/whitewater kayaking.... You can't do that, there is so much more force and friction involved in landing a bike. I use to white water kayak and have gone off a waterfall acouple times in the yough. river. it was about 25feet, when you "land" your whole boat submerges.

It is actually be smarter to have a horizontal velocity component for bigger drops, it distributes the vertical velocity making it less, therefore the force when you land will be less. Plus you can calc. your range and find out what angle you will be coming toward the ground, this would help in building a landing. Make the landing angle close or equal to the degree you will be coming in. It is pretty much the same concept as doing a big double(if you are going to have decent Vyi-horizontal initial velocity). Side note, i thought bender landed the jawdrop once, or not?


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*Impossible...*



Jettj45 said:


> Yea for those of you guys trying to compare a bike drop to snowboarding/skiiing/whitewater kayaking.... You can't do that, there is so much more force and friction involved in landing a bike. I use to white water kayak and have gone off a waterfall acouple times in the yough. river. it was about 25feet, when you "land" your whole boat submerges.


My point was, before someone did it, everyone thought they were nuts and would die in the attempt. How do you know what is impossible until it's attempted? B/c no one has done it before?


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

*I think we are under-estimating Bender a little...*

If Discovery is truly backing him on this, there is a lot of planning and calculating going on. I'm sure Bender is aware of what he is trying to do and if he is confident enough, then who are we to judge?

My personal opinion, this might not be such a great idea. But then again, I don't think like Bender.

To answer the question on how he helped the sport: many riders have even admitted that Bender is the one who showed them that big drops are possible (Berrecloth included). He helped to organize the Rampage and scout lines, build trails, etc. He is trying to simply promote the sport and get media attention. Mountain biking is still not as "cool" as contemporary "extreme" sports (skating, snowboarding, bmx). Its starting to gain some mainstream acceptance now and respect from these other sports. Bender even had some of his NWD 2 segment in one of the Crust Demons MX vids. And they go bigger than all of us, Bender included. He's just a good athlete, good businessman, and has a talent to do what we consider is impossible. More power to him.

And, no one has landed the Jah Drop. Bender is the only one to attempt it. Four times.

Cheers,

KavuRider


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

Surfinguru said:


> I suppose with the proper tranny, it's *possible.* My real concern would be component failure and the impending head whip. I don't know though, I just see rims imploding with spokes flying everywhere and serious facial impact with the bars. Best of luck to him and hope he can live to tell the tale afterwards.


lol hell probly have his helmet strapped down to his seat to stop his head from whippin foward.

i personally would really like to see it, becuase if he pulled it off it would be amazingg and it would show that he does have skill to all u haters. 3-4 seconds of free falling is just insane. i think if theres someone to do it its bender.
i dont know why all u guys say bender has no skill at all he clearly does, so get over it.

do u think is canfield will be enough for this drop though?
and remember hes just eyeing it currently. he hasnt said hes gonna do it yet.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

dbabuser said:


> My point was, before someone did it, everyone thought they were nuts and would die in the attempt. How do you know what is impossible until it's attempted? B/c no one has done it before?


Something called physics, you can calculate the force of the drop and find out how much force the bike suspention will take away from the rider(bender). Your muscles have a max force they can take just like everything, although you can not find out exactly what that is you can get an idea. You want to try and have an equalibrum when he lands so is whole body with the bikes does not buckle or severly(sp) bounce off the ground. Yea people thought it was impossible to base jump when it first came about but then they did studies and mathmatically found out that it was possible with the right conditions. I am not trying to say I know how to figure this sort of problem out just i know it could be done. However one thing you can not factor in like most situations is the human factor, that is usually the deciding factor in something like this, it works out on paper which is what you need first but when it comes down to it does the rider have what it takes to land something that big, then you are right you dont know until someone actually does it. You know it "can" be done but can someone actually do it. sorry for any spelling i dont feel like reading what i wrote.


----------



## marsb (Jun 6, 2004)

Jettj45 said:


> I use to white water kayak and have gone off a waterfall acouple times in the yough. river. it was about *25feet*, when you "land" your whole boat submerges.


Not to harsh your buzz, but Ohiopyle Falls is only a 17-15 footer at best (see avatar)....


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

marsb said:


> Not to harsh your buzz, but Ohiopyle Falls is only a 17-15 footer at best (see avatar)....


my bad, what kind of boat do you use? I use to have a dagger medieval did the falls in 2002. Lost interest after i dislocated my shoulder 4 times, twice on cucumber , once on dimplet and once on swimmers. Had a concusion and some how found a piece of glass on the bottom of the river and it gave me a 2in cut on my palm almost cut 2 tendents.


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

what about the weight factor and what not? if u drop a feather and a brick a brick will land first


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

KevinM[Freerider] said:


> what about the weight factor and what not? if u drop a feather and a brick a brick will land first


what is your point? Gravity has the same amount of force on all objects, wind and particulate in the air are the only things stopping that feather from landing at the same times as the brick. Unless there is a huge upslope mountain wind(to slow rider down) it is not going to make much difference. They could put a jumpsuite on him that would catch air and slow him down but i garrentee if he does that people will bash him b/c its "cheating". Weight is not going to matter much in this situation.


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

i dropped a 40 pound lead block and a ball and the lead hit first. i must have super powers now.


----------



## saviorself (Dec 15, 2004)

KevinM[Freerider] said:


> what about the weight factor and what not? if u drop a feather and a brick a brick will land first


all things with the same wind resitance fall the same speed, go climb a tree and drop a basketball and a handball. same as if you dropped a hollow ball the size of your fist made of aluminum and a solid lead ball of the same size.


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

Jettj45 said:


> Lost interest after i dislocated my shoulder 4 times, twice on cucumber , once on dimplet and once on swimmers. Had a concusion and some how found a piece of glass on the bottom of the river and it gave me a 2in cut on my palm almost cut 2 tendents.


holey sh1t, you are not the one to give up on things are you? you must have some sweet stories for kids (if u have any)


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

KevinM[Freerider] said:


> i dropped a 40 pound lead block and a ball and the lead hit first. i must have super powers now.


congradulation you not only answered your own question with out knowing you also proved what we have been saying to you. you dropped a lead BLOCK and a ball, these 2 object do not have the same shape or surface area. The 2 object have to be competely identical other than there weight or density. Sorry you do not have super powers, you just don't know what you are talking about. I suggest you either pay attention or take a physics class, it's an interesting subject.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

KevinM[Freerider] said:


> holey sh1t, you are not the one to give up on things are you? you must have some sweet stories for kids (if u have any)


Well it was either keep white water kayaking getting hurt a lot and not biking at all or biking. i like biking better. sorry no kids only 20. Dislocating your shoulder is not exactly fun. Expecially when you have to walk back to town carrying your boat and gear. i'm sure marsb can varify that walking to town from swimmers rapid would be a *****.

I'm done trying to inform you if you dont want to know what you are talking about ok then.


----------



## hilikus (Sep 11, 2005)

i'd like to see him try, he's good but what i've seen from him in all his videos tells me that he can't do it. plus he should conquer jaw drop or someone should before they elevate the sport to 100 ftrs. eeer


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

moron.......


----------



## carcasshucker (Jul 21, 2005)

yoo people are forgeting one thing.....




there is no spoon


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

KevinM[Freerider] said:


> what about the weight factor and what not? if u drop a feather and a brick a brick will land first


You didn't do well in high school physics, did you?

http://www.glenbrook.k12.il.us/gbssci/phys/Class/newtlaws/u2l3e.html

Kn.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> 40-ish?
> 
> Wade Simmons and the little ufc kid on the simi valley drop?


which simi drop...any video????


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

the only way to do it would be to "A-line drop" it.

On the A-line drop you can roll it and then gradually add speed till you are actually hitting an 8 to 12 ft drop.

Albeit, if you take the time to do that on that drop, you are a pansy because it is so mellow, it takes more effort and is more dangerous to roll.

My guess is bender could pull the same on a perfectly smooth, moderate "cliff"

I think it could be done.

The guy might not be the smoothest of most sylish hucker out there, but he sure as hell has gone bigger than anyone else.

Don't bash him till you beat him, 100% of world professionals sure as hell can't.


----------



## s.s.mayhem (Sep 6, 2005)

i founed the answer to my question and its a HELL of a bikehttp://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=308
o...m....g....


----------



## s.s.mayhem (Sep 6, 2005)

whut kind of bike is he riding??? and does anybody know what kind of ups hes got on it (shox,whut ever) hes crazy man ...CRAZY!!!


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

j6105 said:


> the only way to do it would be to "A-line drop" it.
> 
> On the A-line drop you can roll it and then gradually add speed till you are actually hitting an 8 to 12 ft drop.
> 
> ...


yup yup proof


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

j6105 said:


> yup yup proof


wow i did an 8.6 foot drop i think .......... amazing 

anyway, i heard a myth in whistler about some random guy going out to the jaw drop and hit it on his norco team dh.

no proof behind it, but whatever, it backs the idea that bender sucks 

it wouldn't surprise me at all if he tried it.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

s.s.mayhem said:


> i founed the answer to my question and its a HELL of a bikehttp://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=308
> o...m....g....


yo, check out the date on that article.

Wednesday 10 October 2001 @ 17:10:01


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

s.s.mayhem said:


> i founed the answer to my question and its a HELL of a bikehttp://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=308
> o...m....g....


that used to be his bike. not anymore.


----------



## s.s.mayhem (Sep 6, 2005)

but still i mean if back in 01 THAT was his bike imagine now!!!...


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

dandurston said:


> Maybe he'll start riding for Karpiel again someday when they bounce back. The owner of my LBS (East Side Cycle in Kitchener/Waterloo, Ontario) told me last weekend that he knows Jan Karpiel quite well and what happened is that he almost cut his hand off in an accident so for a long time he couldn't work and it's not like he has a big company or anything so without him production stopped and he ended up not being able to pay rent etc. The stories that he was trying to sneak around not paying rent and scamming people is not true. Some people may have paid their bike shop for one and not gotten it because they stopped making them but Jan didn't try and screw anyone. Regardless he is now trying to make a comeback and getting Bender on board would really help.


Sure...


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

Maybe he'll start riding for Karpiel again someday when they bounce back. The owner of my LBS (East Side Cycle in Kitchener/Waterloo, Ontario) told me last weekend that he knows Jan Karpiel quite well and what happened is that he almost cut his hand off in an accident so for a long time he couldn't work and it's not like he has a big company or anything so without him production stopped and he ended up not being able to pay rent etc. The stories that he was trying to sneak around not paying rent and scamming people is not true. Some people may have paid their bike shop for one and not gotten it because they stopped making them but Jan didn't try and screw anyone. Regardless he is now trying to make a comeback and getting Bender on board would really help.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

dandurston said:


> Maybe he'll start riding for Karpiel again someday when they bounce back. The owner of my LBS (East Side Cycle in Kitchener/Waterloo, Ontario) told me last weekend that he knows Jan Karpiel quite well and what happened is that he almost cut his hand off in an accident so for a long time he couldn't work and it's not like he has a big company or anything so without him production stopped and he ended up not being able to pay rent etc. The stories that he was trying to sneak around not paying rent and scamming people is not true. Some people may have paid their bike shop for one and not gotten it because they stopped making them but Jan didn't try and screw anyone. Regardless he is now trying to make a comeback and getting Bender on board would really help.


Umm Jan screwed over a bunch of people, including many sponsored riders and people that worked for him. Do a search over on RM about it.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Umm Jan screwed over a bunch of people, including many sponsored riders and people that worked for him. Do a search over on RM about it.


That's what I've heard, but is it true that he actually cut off his hand, fingers, whatever?

About the drop...

It wouldn't surprise me at all if Bender tried it, he seems to be a nut. I don't know about his skill level though.


----------



## Shuntavi (Jan 22, 2004)

*Canfield*

Just a followup, the Bike will be a custom made Canfield Brothers. They are working on it now, custom thicker tubing and whatever else they need to build a rig for Bender that he won't break.


----------



## Zaphoid (Apr 1, 2005)

If he does it ill wax my entire body


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

matt said:


> no proof behind it, but whatever, it backs the idea that bender sucks
> .


i thought you would give better answers than that...Josh is hell of a rider and nice guy


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

K'Endo said:


> Can someone *please* elaborate? What, specifically, has Bender "done for the sport"?


Let's not forget the hundreds, perhaps thousands of riders across the world that ARE rooting for Bender. He's a hero to riders out there as every bit as a Wade Simmons or a Ryan Leech or any other great rider is. We all want to be a little bit like Bender when we ride. When I'm out riding with my buddies and we see some new, huge perfect looking drop that is bigger than any of us would ever hit we say to ourselves "I bet Bender would hit it". This is an intangeble but very real aspect that Bender has given to the sport.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Zaphoid said:


> If he does it ill wax my entire body


Yeah, right. You were gunna do that anyway 

j/k - don't post any "action pics", none of us want to see that!


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

marsb said:


> Not to harsh your buzz, but Ohiopyle Falls is only a 17-15 footer at best (see avatar)....


 Are you talking about ohiopyle in PA(im not sure if there are any others)if so is there any good freeride up there.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Shuntavi said:


> Just a followup, the Bike will be a custom made Canfield Brothers. They are working on it now, custom thicker tubing and whatever else they need to build a rig for Bender that he won't break.


Hey I know it's probably too early to tell but any idea when this Discovery episode will air and/or will Bender's drop be in any upcoming videos?


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

KavuRider said:


> If Discovery is truly backing him on this, there is a lot of planning and calculating going on. I'm sure Bender is aware of what he is trying to do and if he is confident enough, then who are we to judge?
> 
> My personal opinion, this might not be such a great idea. But then again, I don't think like Bender.
> 
> ...


Speakin of the Crusty's....do any of you guys remember Paul Fernandez?? You can see one of his 7story drops into a swimming pool on Crusty 2000. He used to do 8 and 10 car ramp to ramp jumps (on a full ridgid cruiser) in Vegas. That guy is just as nuts as Bender.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

free-rider_down-hiller said:


> Are you talking about ohiopyle in PA(im not sure if there are any others)if so is there any good freeride up there.


Not sure what level your riding skill is at. However, best places to go around here is Snowshoe, Diablo, Wisp(DH). I have some trails built in washington county w/ drops berms, doubles. Nothing huge, just enough to keep me occupied. I have yet to find a place where i can actually build some good stuff. I dont know about freeriding near ohiopyle, i know there are xc trails down there. Good riding is scarse around here.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> which simi drop...any video????


I thought that's where the big drop in NWD (3?) was. Over the zoke truck. I thought that's where that was. Guess not?


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

i have met bender 2x during this past race season. hes a super cool dood and a great bike handler. (rippin down angelfire on his chapparel and 66(150) just as fasat as everyone else).

This drop is gonna b nuts and i hope he lands it


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

i hope karpiel is bouncing back, thatll be tight
there website says the have some designs, might be b.s tho

anyone got a pic of this 100ft drop?


----------



## gregz12 (Oct 9, 2004)

*In theory any size drop is possible*

If they build a huge tranny and make it very steep, it should be possible. If he can stay balanced on it at high speed he should be able to ride away. As long as he has some forward momentum they could match the pitch of the tranny to his drop curve. This tranny would have to be massive and very gradually flatten out. I suspect they will be doing something like this. Bender probably needed discovery channel money to build a big tranny. Lots of plywood, it would like a gigantic skate board quarter pipe.

Anyway this will be impressive if he tries it. He'll touch down on a tranny of 70 degrees or so. He'll be really flying at the bottom since he won't be able to hit the brakes for a long time after touching down.


----------



## wikitypooshlag (Aug 31, 2005)

let the bender bashing commence. all great riders have a bit of an ego. so anyone who doesn't like bender because of his attitude needs to grow up. yeah the guy has taken a lot of chances and done some dumb sh** that he probably shouldn't have, but that's what it takes sometimes. i'd listen to the guys who have acctually ridden with him and know that he's a great rider, as opposed to the guys who know everything about him cus they saw him crash in a video. 

anyways 100ft is insane but there's no reason it can't be done given a steep enough tranny and run-out. if the guy can manage to not freak out 2 seconds into his freefall and hold steady he should be ok. he'd be a lot better off if he kept the bike tucked and could figure out how to not pull his classic "dead sailor" move. i personally think a super smooth rider like Wade would be way more likely to land it, but if bender's the only guy with the balls to step up so be it. now if he does land it the whole sport will change... if he doesn't everyone will just say yeah "we knew that couldn't be done."


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

K'Endo said:


> You didn't do well in high school physics, did you?


I think it was called Science Class in 4th grade.


----------



## Saved1 (Sep 20, 2004)

100'........may God be with you Bender.................


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

wikitypooshlag said:


> i personally think a super smooth rider like Wade would be way more likely to land it, but if bender's the only guy with the balls to step up so be it.


Wade couldn't have made that road gap in NWD 3 over the Marz. truck any smoother. It was an absolutely perfect landing.

Anyways, someone posting something maybe 15 posts up that struck me as being a profound truth. Whether or not Bender is an amazing rider or not is not the point. The point is that he is a bit of a hero inside all of us. Some people may not like bender but we all think landing that hit that's just a bit over your head would be so fun/cool. Bender has the balls to do it and inspires a ton of people. There's a bit of 'Benderism' in all of us or we wouldn't be freeriders. Even if he doesn't inspire you to ride bigger he certainly entertains you. If Bender actually lands that drop every one in this forum is going to view the video. You'd have to be a total hater to say 'oh i could care less' when what was assumed to be impossible has just radically been changed.

It would be a "TSN Turning Point" in freeriding. Even if he crashes it I'm sure it'll have an impact.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

so basically this drop is gonna be like a 100ft quarter pipe. except u dont roll down the lip u just drop it. they spent 500,000 on the big air contest ramp for the xgames. i think theyll be able to do it. there gonna need a lot of room for braking distance though, maybe theyll give him a parchute for braking lolol. all and all u haters, and the guys that support bender, everyone that knows whta a drop is, will watch this no doubt. otherwise you are plian foolish


and no no one has pics of the drop cuzz its still secret from what i hear.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

He cant land the jah drop (50 feet or whatever it is) so he is going to try 100 feet? ok....


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

dandurston said:


> Even if he crashes it I'm sure it'll have an impact.


Now *that's* funny material!

Kn.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

friend pointed this out to me so i watched it and agree. A lot of you are saying he could not land the jaw drop so he cant land a 100footer. Myabe its just me but when i watched NWD 2 of him doing jawdrop that landing was not that good, meaning it was not very steep, too flat.


----------



## wikitypooshlag (Aug 31, 2005)

> riend pointed this out to me so i watched it and agree. A lot of you are saying he could not land the jaw drop so he cant land a 100footer. Myabe its just me but when i watched NWD 2 of him doing jawdrop that landing was not that good, meaning it was not very steep, too flat


exactly. the fact that he couldn't land the Jah has nothing to do with whether or not he will land a 100 footer. the Jah has a horrible landing. that's why it can't be stuck. 100 footer with a great landing is not so far-fetched. i have mad respect for bender, but honestly... i don't think he has the finesse to hold steady for 100 feet of vertical and stick it smooth. sorry josh. i hope he proves me wrong.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

wikitypooshlag said:


> exactly. the fact that he couldn't land the Jah has nothing to do with whether or not he will land a 100 footer. the Jah has a horrible landing. that's why it can't be stuck. 100 footer with a great landing is not so far-fetched. i have mad respect for bender, but honestly... i don't think he has the finesse to hold steady for 100 feet of vertical and stick it smooth. sorry josh. i hope he proves me wrong.


lol so heres what im thinking. a 50 ft with a crappy landing is equal to a 100ft with an amazing landing. and a 100ft with a bad landing is deadly-bender better plan this. becuase u gotta remember anyone can do a drop, its just landing is what makes u get fckd


----------



## ajw8899 (Jan 28, 2004)

BansheeHucker said:


> that is true, 54 miles per hour, that is pretty damn, fast, but i'ts not necessary loosing all your speed in 5 seconds, i mean i've never seen teh drop, but it sounds like it has a very steep tranny, and if it's long enough he could land it very smooth, and gradually slow down. There used to be a vid on banshee's website of some guy hittin a 60 footer or somethin, it was a very steep vertical drop and the tranny was long and very steep, the guy landed like it was nothing. I imagine the drop bender plans on doing is not quite like this, and i doubt he will land it, because 100 feet, and 54 miles per hour just sounds pretty damn ridiculous.


If he hits a sharp rock his tires will shred off. Fast enough?


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

azonicrider188c said:


> and the biggest drop done on a hardtail i s 30 feet


Tee Hee.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Paul Ruff


----------



## jdude (Apr 19, 2004)

I think he'll try it, land, wheels down, and probably get bucked off since he hasn't mastered 50 footers yet. I would really like to see him land it though to shut his critics up. These long Bender threads on all the forums are silly.

He rides a bike so support a brotha! Go Bender.


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

before he does that drop hes gunna have to do a few lines of cocaine lol


----------



## tim_54321 (Dec 14, 2004)

VooDoo13 said:


> Something just occurred to me that I bet most of you haven't thought about...
> 
> Being that MTBR is one of (or the) most popular forums in the world of mountain biking, I'd be willing to bet that by now the word of this ongoing debate about this drop has gotten back to Bender and he came to MTBR to check it out......maybe.


If I was contemplating a 100ft drop i'd sure as hell be interested to hear what people had to say about it


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

Something just occurred to me that I bet most of you haven't thought about...

Being that MTBR is one of (or the) most popular forums in the world of mountain biking, I'd be willing to bet that by now the word of this ongoing debate about this drop has gotten back to Bender and he came to MTBR to check it out......maybe. 











maybe.


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

VooDoo13 said:


> Something just occurred to me that I bet most of you haven't thought about...
> 
> Being that MTBR is one of (or the) most popular forums in the world of mountain biking, I'd be willing to bet that by now the word of this ongoing debate about this drop has gotten back to Bender and he came to MTBR to check it out......maybe.
> 
> maybe.


Good, then maybe he will school Zachdank.


----------



## leddder (Oct 24, 2004)

I hope he pulls it on the discovery channel episode and brings a lot of mass attention to the sport, it would be nice to be able to watch freerid/downhilling regularly on t.v.


----------



## Shepherd Wong (Apr 24, 2005)

There is some hardcore **** going on in this thread.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

I figure it'll be possible with a short drogue 'chute. Mount it right and it'll both mitigate landing forces and assist bike orientation. Keep it small enough and the drop speed will still look 'real'.

But that said, best of luck to him. Doesn't matter whether he's a jerk or saint. Do any of you actually want to see somebody die?


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

would he still have landed it if when he lands he is going to fast that like 30meters away he crashes?


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

Good question because that's a real possibility. I'd say no. If that happens i bet he'll try it again.


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

leddder said:


> I hope he pulls it on the discovery channel episode and brings a lot of mass attention to the sport, it would be nice to be able to watch freerid/downhilling regularly on t.v.


Agreed....I give Bender props just because this will bring FR mountain biking into the public eye. Which is a benefit to all of us.

Some of you might not remember this but DHing (in its infantile stage) used to be in the X-Games but this was back in the day when bungee jumping in kayak's was also an event in the X-Games. I hope he does this and at least walks away uninjured...whether he lands it or not. In 2001 they said that a backflip on a dirtbike was impossible but Carey Hart did it during the X-Games (not pretty but he did it) and in that one moment catapulted freestyle motocross to the forefront of action sports. 
Go for it Bender !!


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

u know, what if something bad (a certain rider's death) happens? what light will this shine on the sport?and would they still air the episode? hmmm....i hope he lands it. god be with him.


----------



## Gman (Mar 31, 2005)

what if it wasnt a 100 vertical but something closer to that skateboard ramp that danny way had built for his jump over the great wall of china.


----------



## jazzy jibber (May 6, 2004)

the word i heard was they are gonna build the landing, like the point x ramp in the dc commercials. Hes gonna die


----------



## s.s.mayhem (Sep 6, 2005)

well benders a real good rider and he feels every thing he does hes not like (ahh i dont feel it but im still gona do it) if hes determined and that all is good hell do it even thow his been talking about this 100ft drop for like 2 years now   may god b with him godspeed !!!


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

saviorself said:


> all things with the same wind resitance fall the same speed, go climb a tree and drop a basketball and a handball. same as if you dropped a hollow ball the size of your fist made of aluminum and a solid lead ball of the same size.


WRONG


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

don't worry .......he stuck it


----------



## carcasshucker (Jul 21, 2005)

Well you know IF he goes on to ride that great huck in the big sky - its the way he would want to go . 
and if he does survive you know he will get up and try it again-


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

Jettj45 said:


> Not sure what level your riding skill is at. However, best places to go around here is Snowshoe, Diablo, Wisp(DH). I have some trails built in washington county w/ drops berms, doubles. Nothing huge, just enough to keep me occupied. I have yet to find a place where i can actually build some good stuff. I dont know about freeriding near ohiopyle, i know there are xc trails down there. Good riding is scarse around here.


 i know i built a pretty neat set of doubles and a cool line of ladder drops on my trail and a week later the was a laminated sign saying that someone had gotten hurt and that there ws to be no more building their and all my wood was gone but luckily i have my doubles hidden pretty well.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

free-rider_down-hiller said:


> i know i built a pretty neat set of doubles and a cool line of ladder drops on my trail and a week later the was a laminated sign saying that someone had gotten hurt and that there ws to be no more building their and all my wood was gone but luckily i have my doubles hidden pretty well.


 wtf....


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

There is no way that Bender should to the drop. First of all he never landed that 60 foot drop that they made for him, so why go for something bigger, and 2 there is no kind of bike that i can think of or any kind of bike thats possible to make to handle that kind of drop. He broke a SCREAM!!! i dont know if its something he should do. Something very stupid...


----------



## cdalegemi3000 (Jun 18, 2005)

LandonVega said:


> ive watched a guy do a 128 ft cliff on a snowmobile in one of the sledneck videos.... and skiers do bigger than that, its possible


you're an idiot... they land into 15 feet of powder...... that was the dumbest thing I think I have ever read anywhere..... it's not like they land to hard pack earth, they might as well land into a foam pit on a 45 degree angle, because that's exactly what it is.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

austinb89 said:


> lol so heres what im thinking. a 50 ft with a crappy landing is equal to a 100ft with an amazing landing. and a 100ft with a bad landing is deadly-bender better plan this. becuase u gotta remember anyone can do a drop, its just landing is what makes u get fckd


Why dont you put that to a test and let us know how it goes....


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

tell me where 15 ft of powder is and im there, oh and i saw a pic of a skier who droped a 150 ft cliff in spring snow conditions, not exacly a foam pit


----------



## gemini2000 (Apr 14, 2005)

Id say if he gets a steel frame made with some super monsters or maybe a motocross fork with some seriously strong wheels and a shock wiht no rebound then why not , there is no way he will try it unless he is positive he can pull it off so lets jsut wait and see


----------



## bike rock (Oct 2, 2005)

Bender is a skilled rider and im sure if hes not 100% positive hes going ot land it hes not going to go for it. Also I guy i ride with broke his scream so its not like its an overly big deal. I just hope gods with him when he does it


----------



## Nocoasthucker (Oct 4, 2005)

dbabuser said:


> Guys have also dropped 100' waterfalls in kayaks


you can't compare this to a whitewater drop. And only 2 people have stuck drops over 100ft, ever. Kayaking is much different in that you want some speed to take you away from the fall (getting stuck in the hole at the bottom of a waterfall sucks) but not so much that it takes you too far away from the wall, as that increases chances of landing flat and breaking your back.


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

dont know if its photoshoped or somethin but this looks like about 100ft. Woder if he is still alive


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

Jettj45 said:


> Why dont you put that to a test and let us know how it goes....


no dice im not crazy, i was giving my 2 cents lol. maybe ill do a recreation video, throwing a bmx bike off my roof onto this hill in my front yard?


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

might not even be bender, but wtf might as well post it


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

bike rock said:


> Bender is a skilled rider and im sure if hes not 100% positive hes going ot land it hes not going to go for it.


No one is 100% sure they're going to land something. You need to be 99% sure you COULD land it if you do right but no one is 100% sure they are gonna be successful unless it's ryan leech dropping a curb. When I do 4-6 feet drops I'm still only 95% I'm going to land it cuz something can always happen.

I think if Bender thinks that landing it is possible and getting seriously hurt is unlikely (ie. less than 5% then he'll go for it. I bet if he goes for it he figures his odds something like this:

Clean landing: 25%
Bounced off/skid out/feet down etc.: 50%
Poor landing, ie. nose heavy, sideways rotation etc that makes it not even close: 20%
Seriously hurt: 5%


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*what?*



Nocoasthucker said:


> you can't compare this to a whitewater drop.


Wait, wait, wait - you're not reading enough into my post. I meant it's sooo much like a drop in a kayak, he should wear a pfd. And strap a paddle to his handlebars. Maybe forego the bike completely...  
How come there are so many people here who need every last syllable spelled out?


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

*estimated date of when bender will drop*

im sure everyone has seen the video of marzocchi 06 stuff with bender hosting. for those who havemt ro didnt catch it, bender said he was gonna be doing the drop sometime in january on drop in. so be ready and hes bringing the super monster back lol


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

K'Endo said:


> Velocity is 32 * 2.5 = 80 ft/sec = 288,000 ft/hr = 54.54 mph. Probably a little slower due to air resistance, but not that much.


There is a good ongoing discussion on some skydiving boards about a possibility to land a wingsuit (overalls with some material between legs and under arms - like a flying squirrel) without deploying your parashute. This thing has about 75mph forward and 30mph vertical. With good timing you can get vertical close to 0, and forward to about 60 : couple guys did a dock of a wingsuit with crazy ass small Icarus canopy - though the guy on a parachute ditched it a landed something bigger)

I think you can land it on an icy slope with just the perfect angle, and wearing some serious body armor. Probably easier then sticking a 55mph landing on a bike.

Then, I guy I knew very well ate it under a canopy - low turn, hit his head landing - about 35mph - with a nice helmet. Died in evac helicopter...


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

K'Endo said:


> Okay, time for a little high school physics.
> 
> Acceleration due to gravity = 32 ft/s/s
> 
> ...


Acceleration due to gravity is 9.8 m/s squared...


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> Acceleration due to gravity is 9.8 m/s squared...


9.8m = approximately 32 ft


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

i hope bender makes it...that would be amazing but all the pressure on the parts of the bike...if bender makes it the bike wont

plus i dont know if its just me but i screw up my heel and the arch in my foot off 10 footers i cant imagine 100' that tranny better be long as hell

bender you better be amazing im all for ya but i have my doubts...p.s make reservations for the hospital

lol..jk


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

wow, you know when you say something, and theres something you don't know that makes what you said really unappropriate? Yeah, thats you, just now.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

free rider said:


> i hope bender makes it...that would be amazing but all the pressure on the parts of the bike...if bender makes it the bike wont
> 
> plus i dont know if its just me but i screw up my heel and the arch in my foot off 10 footers i cant imagine 100' that tranny better be long as hell
> 
> ...


Bender just broke his back on a 35 foot drop a couple days ago.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

i didnt know that


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

that really sucks


----------



## Fungazi (Mar 31, 2005)

With the crazy ariels folks do on motorcycles these days, haven't they already aproached 100 feet vertical? Or at least 70+ feet vertical, which is dang near the same descending speed? I'd expect a "bicycle" built for such things would be eaier to handle, to...
Not saying its sane, or likely to work out, but it doesn't seem outright impossible.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

im all for him... i hope he recovers quick and shows us all exactly what he can do i still have my doubts but i hope that he makes


----------

